# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  'Paradise Found' - Stop Motion Videio using 3D Printed character

## catlover

Here is another stop-motion video I saw on Vimeo.  It's called Paradise Found and is done by Jenny Chen.  Pretty cool.  She used 100% 3d printed parts in the video.







Everything was modelled in sketchup I believe.

----------


## Calvin23

Pretty neat!

----------

